# Route suggestions needed please.....



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Wotcha all,

Being new to RV ownership I am looking for a nice "easy" first trip to Cornwall..... would like to park close to a beach but don't want to get stuck in a single track lane with a tractor and accompanying herd of holiday makers coming the other direction....

37ft, very wide, diesel pusher, HGV qualified driver (s).

All suggestions welcome

Thanks in advance 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cornwall*

Hi

Suggest Newquay.

Rapide561


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

How about don't go to Cornwall :wink:


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Suggest Newquay.
> 
> Rapide561


Thanks for the suggestion....anywhere in particular that is welcoming?



Oldskool said:


> How about don't go to Cornwall :wink:


... thanks for nothing....hope your head explodes... :roll: :wink:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sigeee said:


> thanks for nothing....hope your head explodes... :roll: :wink:


It was a genuine suggestion based on you being new to an RV

Anyhow your witty reply to this will cost you a tenner :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sigeee you could try here >>>HERE<<<

Near Newquay but a mile or two from the coast.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Newquay*

Hi

I suggested Newquay purely because it is "coach Ok" and there fore must be RV Ok too!

Look at

www.trevornick.co.uk

www.watergatebaytouringpark.co.uk

I would always suggest contacting the site though and state you are coach size. Also, i am sure you will have a HGV map.

Rapide561


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Sigeee said:


> Wotcha all,
> 
> Being new to RV ownership I am looking for a nice "easy" first trip to Cornwall..... All suggestions welcome
> 
> Thanks in advance 8)


How about Pentewen Sands (sp) near Mevagissy (sp - again!).
It's a looooooong time since I was down there, and it was in a european, not my RV, but I seem to remember that the coast in that area is a lot quieter than Newquay and the roads, although not exactly motorways, are certainly "do-able". The site itself is quite big and RV access shouldn't be a problem - depending on bookings. It's also right on the beach.
Bare in mind that these days, it's probably quite an expensive site and as I say, it's a while since I was down that way. 'fraid the whole of Cornwall is far to busy for me now. Prefer the wilds of Scotland.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi signee. I second Olley's suggestion re Carvynick / Itchy feet, at least for part of your trip. High season £17 per night, but pitches are huge, designed for RVs. and free heated indoor pool. Full connection of water & waste easy. (If using city water, be sure to use a pressure regulator). Good stock of RV spares & accessories, and advice available from owner, Eric. Also, likely to have a chat with Mo and Dick, of Big Pitch Guide fame, who are usually there. Oh yes, and fab. views, most pitches with decking, and Kevin Viners superb restaurant on site. 4 miles from Newquay, but good centre for this part of Cornwall.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Padstow is OK. There is a huge car park where coaches go to the extreme right of the harbour and also another car park before you go into Padstow and you have to walk down the hill to the town.


----------

